# Boxing Fans?



## MarkAndrews (Mar 19, 2008)

Do we have any Boxing fans on the forum?

I've just booked tickets to see Ricky Hatton fight 24th May 08

I cant wait, as potentially it'll be his last UK fight


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 20, 2008)

Who's he fighting Mark?


----------



## MarkAndrews (Mar 25, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> Who's he fighting Mark?


 
JUAN LAZCANO for his Ring Magazine belt, I cant wait!!

Potentially his last UK fight before retiring


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 25, 2008)

Should be a good one


----------



## MarkAndrews (Mar 25, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> Should be a good one


 
Its well hyped up Richard

I will be taking the digi cam anyway, so watch out for pics


----------



## PATSYS (Mar 31, 2008)

MarkAndrews said:


> Do we have any Boxing fans on the forum?
> 
> I've just booked tickets to see Ricky Hatton fight 24th May 08
> 
> I cant wait, as potentially it'll be his last UK fight




I am an avid boxing fan, been following closely since early 90s.

My favorite fighter at the moment is Manny "Pacman" Pacquiao. 

I heard Top Rank is is pitting him against Hatton later this year or early 2009.


----------



## MarkAndrews (Apr 3, 2008)

PATSYS said:


> I am an avid boxing fan, been following closely since early 90s.
> 
> My favorite fighter at the moment is Manny "Pacman" Pacquiao.
> 
> I heard Top Rank is is pitting him against Hatton later this year or early 2009.


 
Indeed after Hatton's Lazcano fight apparently

He's on the undercard of the Hatton fight 24th may


----------



## PATSYS (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey man, remember this?

Can't wait for May 2...


----------



## Stormseed (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone for IPL Cricket in South Africa ? Whats your bet ? Sachin Tendulkar, Andrew Flintoff (IPL Costliest Player), Matthew Hayden ?


----------



## Domski (Apr 20, 2009)

Stormseed said:


> Anyone for IPL Cricket in South Africa ? Whats your bet ? Sachin Tendulkar, Andrew Flintoff (IPL Costliest Player), Matthew Hayden ?


 
There was a bit of interest in England but it seemed to mainly revolve around whether the tournament was going to end up being staged here. To be honest I'm not much of a cricket fan but do enjoy the odd trip to Headingley to sit in the sun and have a few beers and hope that both the IPL and Engish county game can survive together. There seems to some concern that the timing of the launch of the IPL could have been better thought out with the current economic climate and effect of the elections in India on viewing figures there but we'll just have to wait and see if the joke that was the Stanford Super Series was a one off in the cricket world.


----------



## PATSYS (May 3, 2009)

Hey Mark,

Did you see the fight? 

I feel sorry for Hatton, he was totally overmatched. Pacquiao KO2.

Good thing his son wasn't there to witness the event.


----------



## schielrn (May 3, 2009)

PATSYS said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Did you see the fight?
> 
> ...


I expected Manny to win, but not that quickly and easily.


----------

